# Ipod ... retrouver son propriétaire ?



## sombrebois (9 Août 2008)

Bonjour a tous .
J' ai trouvé un ipod qui semble étre ancien ( ipod mini 4GB écran N/B ect .. couleur vert pomme )  j' ai telechargé Itune pour voir si je pouvais avoir des renseignements sur le propriétaire , mais a part le numéro de série je ne crois pas qu' il y est grand chose . Comme je ne suis pas un habitué des ipod je voudrais savoir si quelqu' un peu me dire comment retrouver son propriétaire afin de lui rendre . 

Merci d' avance .


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2008)

ESt-ce que cet iPOD contient, en plus des musiques, un carnet d'adresse?


----------



## sombrebois (9 Août 2008)

Je ne crois pas avoir vu ca , mais je ne suis vraiment pas un expert  ( j' ai jamais u de ipod ) . je vais regarder si je trouve ca . 

le fabriquant  ne peu rien faire avec le numéro de serie ?


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

ne publie pas le numero de serie sur le web!

Par contre Apple peut éventuellement  contacter le proprio légitime ou te fournir des infos
du moins ils le font aux USA
exemple


> I was in this situation once. I looked at the serial number on the back and called Apple. They gave me all the information they had on the guy. This happened to be just a first name and last initial, but it was enough for me to track him down. He was -extremely- grateful! (It turned out to have been weeks since he'd lost it, so a sign wouldn't have worked.)


source
http://ask.metafilter.com/75975/Lost-and-Found


----------



## fandipod (9 Août 2008)

En tout les cas tu es super sympa de vouloir le rendre à son propriétaire car tout le monde ne ferait pas ça!!!!!


Bonne journée

Fandipod


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

exact 
mais si l'on garde sns rien faire
et si l'ipod est déclaré volé , le garder est ilicite

par ailleurs si c'est en France ( on ne sait pas) et sous reserve que cet objet ne soit pas volé, après l'avoir  présenté à la police ou gendarmerie
si le proprio n'est pas retrouvé au bout d'un an et 1 jour cet objet est légalement la propriété de celui qui l'a trouvé s'il le souhaite


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

sombrebois a dit:


> Bonjour a tous .
> J' ai trouvé un ipod qui semble étre ancien ( ipod mini 4GB écran N/B ect .. couleur vert pomme )  j' ai telechargé Itune pour voir si je pouvais avoir des renseignements sur le propriétaire , mais a part le numéro de série je ne crois pas qu' il y est grand chose . Comme je ne suis pas un habitué des ipod je voudrais savoir si quelqu' un peu me dire comment retrouver son propriétaire afin de lui rendre .
> 
> Merci d' avance .



Pratiquement, il faudrait synchroniser l'iPod avec ta version d'iTunes. Puis faire quelques pomme I (cmd I) sur les fichiers musicaux importés. Si la personne a acheté de la musique sur l'iTMS, tu vas voir apparaitre son nom et son adresse e-mail.

Mais légalement, c'est assez délicat, je ne crois pas que tu ais le droit de le faire.

Tu peux aussi contacter Apple, qui peut retrouver le propriétaire si celui-ci a enregistré son iPod. Bien sûr, contacter Apple par e-mail (pas par téléphone, sinon tu vas y être de ta poche).

Quand aux policiers et aux gendarmes, à mon avis ils ont d'autres choses à faire. Aux mieux cela te permettra de démontrer que tu ne l'as pas volé, et donc te protéger par la suite.

Tu devrais l'amener à la mairie, ou aux Bureau des objets trouvés (dans les grandes villes). En tout cas, ne le garde pas.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

tiens divoli n'a pas lu ce qui est au dessus...


la police ne fera sans doute pas d'enquete , ou minimaliste,  mais légalement ca couvre celui qui a ramené l'objet et qui ensuite pourra , en France , éventuellement s'en retrouver légalement  propriétaire


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens divoli n'a pas lu ce qui est au dessus...


Si si, j'ai bien lu. 



pascalformac a dit:


> la police ne fera sans doute pas d'enquete , ou minimaliste,  mais légalement ca couvre celui qui a ramené l'objet et qui ensuite pourra , en France , éventuellement s'en retrouver légalement  propriétaire



C'est bien ce que je disais:


divoli a dit:


> Quand aux policiers et aux gendarmes, à mon avis ils ont d'autres choses à faire. Aux mieux cela te permettra de démontrer que tu ne l'as pas volé, et donc te protéger par la suite.



Maintenant chacun a sa propre expérience des gendarmes, hein. Perso, j'ai l'impression qu'à moins d'avoir été témoin d'un meurtre ou victime d'une grosse escroquerie, tu vas plus les emmerder qu'autre chose. Pour peu que le gendarme Dudule a du travail par dessus les bras (et souvent c'est le cas), ou qu'il est proche de la retraite, eh ben le formulaire va se retrouver parmi tant d'autres dans un vague tiroir d'une vague armoire. Et ça m'étonnerait vraiment qu'ils s'amusent à regarder ce qu'il y a dans l'iPod.
Donc faire une déclaration pour se protéger, OK. 
Mais l'enquête je n'y crois pas trop, et le proprio ne retrouvera jamais son iPod.

Ou alors le but, c'est juste de pouvoir se protéger vis-à-vis de la loi. Tout en ne faisant rien pour que le proprio retrouve son iPod, en attendant 1 an et 1 jour... 

Perso, j'irais voir en mairie ou au bureau des objets trouvés...

J'ai déjà trouvé des objets, j'ai procédé comme cela. J'ai déjà perdu un porte-document, je l'ai retrouvé au Bureau des objets trouvés. C'est quand même là que tu te dis qu'il y a quand même des gens sympas et honnêtes.

Il ne faut pas toujours voir que l'aspect légal, mon cher Pascalformac, il faut aussi voir les choses en pratique...


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

mais je vois les 2

l'avantage de la démarche de police sur " objets trouvés"
-Sauf scénar de mauvais polar ca leve toute ambiguité pour celui qui apporte l'objet
--déclaration à échelle europenne  ( alors que mairie ou objet trouvés c'est purement local)

quelqu'un qui a perdu un objet n'a pas forcement le réflexe d'aller à la Mairie ou objets trouvés( certains ne savent même pas que cette option existe)

Un des réflexes, après enquête perso, est la déclaration de perte ou vol auprès des autorités de police
Et là il y a une verification très simple, faite , de croisement des fichiers "objets trouvés" ( chez eux et ailleurs)


----------



## sombrebois (9 Août 2008)

En tout cas merci a tous . Par contre vu que j' ai trafiqué un peu tout au hazard sur itune pour comprendre comment je pouvais avoir des info sur le propriétaire il est possible que ca me retombe dessus , j' avais pas pensé au coté vol !! 

La police j' y crois pas trop mais bon ... je vais essayé d' aller voir un revendeur officiel  , enfin du coup j' ai pas non plus envie qu' on m' acuse de l' avoir volé !!

encors merci pour vos réponses , je vous tiendrez au courant ca pourra toujours servir ;

  Amicalement


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> mais je vois les 2
> 
> l'avantage de la démarche de police sur " objets trouvés"
> -Sauf scénar de mauvais polar ca leve toute ambiguité pour celui qui apporte l'objet
> --déclaration à échelle europenne  ( alors que mairie ou objet trouvés c'est purement local)




D'abord, il n'y a aucune ambiguité, quelque soit la manière choisie. 

Ensuite, ce que tu dis est certainement vrai d'un point de vue purement théorique. D'un point de vue pratique, je ne crois pas à une enquête ou à un quelconque recoupement ou recherche de fichiers croisés (déjà pas à l'échelle nationale, encore moins à l'échelle européenne). Les gendarmes ont autre chose à faire, ils ont d'autres priorités, vraiment...
Il s'agit d'un iPod, pas d'une voiture volée ou d'un tableau de maitre.

Enfin bon, je crois que l'on a dit l'essentiel.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

tu crois ce que tu veux

J'indique ce qui se fait


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

sombrebois a dit:


> En tout cas merci a tous . Par contre vu que j' ai trafiqué un peu tout au hazard sur itune pour comprendre comment je pouvais avoir des info sur le propriétaire il est possible que ca me retombe dessus , j' avais pas pensé au coté vol !!
> 
> La police j' y crois pas trop mais bon ... je vais essayé d' aller voir un revendeur officiel  , enfin du coup j' ai pas non plus envie qu' on m' acuse de l' avoir volé !!
> 
> ...



Même si Pascalformac écrit souvent des choses fort justes, il a un peu trop tendance à avoir la tête enfoncée dans le code pénal. 

Si tu indiques spontanément la situation, comme tu viens de le dire sur ce topic, on ne va pas te  considérer comme un voleur. Même si tu as farfouillé dans cet iPod, pratiquement tu ne risques pas grand chose, c'est juste maladroit. Les gendarmes et les policiers savent faire preuve d'esprit critique. Si le proprio retrouve son iPod, il sera certainement fou de joie, mais je ne le vois pas porter plainte contre toi, met-toi un peu à sa place.

Ne t'inquiètes pas trop non plus. Tu le ramènes aux gendarmes, à la mairie, au bureau des objets trouvés. Mais tu le ramènes.


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

pascalformac a dit:


> tu crois ce que tu veux
> 
> J'indique ce qui se fait



Ce qui peut se faire théoriquement. En pratique c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

je n'ai pas écrit ce qui se fait theoriquement
mais
ce qui se fait.

C'est une procédure standard et qui est faite , tous les jours


----------



## Gwen (9 Août 2008)

La procédure standard quand on trouve un objet est de l'amener au bureau des objets trouvé le plus proche et non à la gendarmerie ou la Police. Ils ont en effet bien d'autres choses à faire que de rechercher un propriétaire d'iPod.

Ensuite, le propriétaire doit lui de son côté se manifester pour retrouver son bien.

Sinon, pour ma part, comme cela déjà était précisé, je commencerais à regarder s&#8217;il n'y a pas de carnet d'adresses dedans pour trouver un contact éventuel à appeler.

Ensuite, si tu y tiens vraiment, dépose-le aux objets trouvés si tu n'as pu contacter son propriétaire et n'oublies pas de retourner le chercher dans 1 an.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Août 2008)

gwen a dit:


> .
> 
> Ensuite, le propriétaire doit lui de son côté se manifester pour retrouver son bien.


et les proprios qui ont perdu un objet, en géneral,  vont à la Police faire une déclaration de vol ou perte....
----------
Je ne pensais pas en arriver jusque là dans cette discussion ubuesque


Voici  les premieres mesures recommandées par le Ministère de l'Interieur section
Préfecture de Police

 concernant un objet trouvé on y lit


> *Vous avez trouvé un objet*
> 
> Sur la voie publique
> 
> Déposez-le dans un commissariat.



http://www.prefecture-police-paris.interieur.gouv.fr/demarches/article/service_objets_trouves.htm


----------



## divoli (9 Août 2008)

Ce document émane de la préfecture de police de Paris, qui dispose de son propre service des objets trouvés.
La ville de Paris et les communes de sa couronne ont toujours eu une gestion administrative et une organisation très particulières et spécifiques, parfois fort différentes de ce qui se passe sur le reste du territoire national.


Depuis 1996 (et dans le cadre de la loi n° 95-73 datant du 21 janvier 1995), afin d'alléger les missions confiées à la police nationale et à la gendarmerie, l'Etat a officiellement désigné les maires pour prendre en charge la gestion des objets trouvés. Ces derniers désignent alors un agent municipal; selon la taille de la commune ce service est souvent sous la responsabilité de policiers municipaux.


> _(...) Par ailleurs, les textes réglementaires et les instructions appropriées vont être mis au point afin de faire en sorte que les maires et les services communaux assurent effectivement la charge du dépôt des objets trouvés et celle du recueil des déclarations de pertes de documents (...)_


Source.

C'est donc, comme le disait Gwen, la procédure standard, basée sur des dispositions légales.

Maintenant, et dans le cas présent, il faut également avoir le sens de la mesure; il s'agit d'un iPod. Il va très certainement se retrouver dans une petite boite avec un descriptif. Les agents ou policiers municipaux ne feront très probablement pas grand chose de plus, en attendant que son proprio se manifeste. Quand à ce dernier, s'il y tient vraiment, il va alerter son entourage pour savoir ce qu'il doit faire, et sera certainement orienté.

Donc, et à moins d'avoir trouvé cet iPod à Paris ou dans sa proche banlieue, il faut se rendre au bureau des objets trouvés de la commune (généralement dans la mairie ou dans une de ses annexes.)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Août 2008)

bonne precision
et d'ailleurs si ca se trouve cette histoire ne se passe même pas en France 

attendons...


----------

